# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  كيفية المحافظة علي البطاريات في الأجهزة الذكية

## mohamed73

*أولا، هناك خرافات يجب أن يتم إيضاحها للجميع. حاليا أغلب إن  لم يكن كل الأجهزة والهواتف الذكية والإلكترونية تقريبا التي تستخدم  البطاريات القابلة للشحن تستخدم نوع بطاريات الليثيوم آيون بوليمير (Li-Ion  Polymer)، وهي تعتبر من أحدث التطورات في عالم تصنيع البطاريات القابلة  للشحن ويتكوّن قطبيّ البطارية من الكاثود (القطب الموجب) من الليثيوم  والآنود (القطب السالب) من الكربون ويكون بينهما غرافين لنقل الشحنة  الكهربائية من القطب الموجب للقطب السالب.*          *وهنا لابد أن نشير أن الحديث هنا والمعلومات التي سيتم الحديث  عنها هي خاصة بالأجهزة التي تستخدم نوع بطاريات الليثيوم آيون بوليمير،  فهناك نوعين آخرين هما بطاريات الليثيوم، وبطاريات الليثيوم بوليمير.*  *أغلب الأجهزة الحديثة تستخدم بطاريات الليثيوم آيون بوليمير  كأجهزة أبل والسامسونج والحاسبات المحمولة وغيرها، وهي بطاريات تأتي مشحونة  غالبا للمنتصف (40-54٪) تكون مشحونة وقابلة للإستخدام مباشرة دون الحاجة  للشحن والإنتظار لإستخدامها لأول مرة.*     *تستخدم هذه النوعية من البطاريات طريقة ذكية ورائعة في  الإستخدام، حيث أنها تحتاج لقرابة الـ 4 ساعات لتقوم بالشحن 100٪ وتقسيمتها  تكون: لأول ساعتين ستقوم البطارية بالشحن حتى 80٪ ويسمى بالشحن السريع، ثم  تقوم بخفض نسبة استقبال الشحنات الكهربية للـ 20٪ المتبقية لمدة ساعتين  ويسمى بالشحن القطري، لذلك قد يلاحظ البعض أنه بعد تخطي الساعتين الأولتين  وتخطي نسبة 80٪ شحن للبطارية بأن شحن الجهاز يبدأ بإعطاء نسب متفاوته حتى  يصل للــ 100٪.*         *أيضا من الخرافات المنتشرة هي أنه يجب فصل الشحن عن الجهاز بعد  شحن البطارية بالكامل حتى لا يتم استقبال شحنات كهربية مما يؤدي لإنفجار  البطارية وهذا كلام عار من الصحة، حيث أن هذا النوع من البطاريات نعم هو  قابل للإنفجار في بعض الحالات النادرة، لكن بشكل عام فهي تقوم بقطع إستقبال  الشحنات الكهربية من الموصل بعد إكتمال استقبال الشحنات المطلوبة.*    *بعد الشرح المبسط عن البطاريات في بداية المقال، الآن، نأتي  للأهم. كيف نحافظ على البطاريات؟ وقبل هذا يجب أن تعلم عزيزي القارئ أن من  أهم طرق المحافظة على البطارية هو معرفة كيف تعمل.* *لكل شيء عمر إفتراضي في هذه الحياة، والبطاريات ليست مختلفة عنا  فهي أيضا لديها عمر إفتراضي للعمل ومن بعدها تبدأ بالموت، لكن عمر  البطاريات يتم حسابه بعدد الدورات للشحن! كيف ذلك؟ مثال:*  *عندما تكون البطارية ممتلئة 100٪ وتقوم بإستخدامها حتى تصل  للـ1٪ أو إنتهاء الشحنات بها وتقوم بشحنها مرة أخرى للـ100٪، هذه تسمى  دورة.*  *لكن لنفترض أن شحن الجهاز لديك كان 30٪ وقمت بالشحن للــ100٪  فهي لن تعتبر دورة للجهاز، لكن حين إنخفاض الشحن لغاية 70٪ ثم شحن الجهاز  مرة أخرى، هنا تعتبر دورة أخرى. لهذا قد تأخذ البطارية عدة أيام لمن يقوم  بشحن الجهاز بإستمرار لإكمال دورة واحدة أو عدة دورات حتى تصل البطارية  للمراحل الأخيرة من عمرها الإفتراضي.*         *وتختلف عدد دورات البطاريات من بطارية لأخرى فعدد الدورات  يتراوح من 400-1200 دورة لعمر البطارية ويختلف على حسب التصنيع والحجم  والقابلية لإستقبال الشحنات.*       * كيف تحافظ على عمر وإستهلاك البطارية؟*           *مؤثرات وطرق المحافظة على إستهلاك البطارية بين فترات الشحن هي:* *1- الحرارة والرطوبة:*  *وهي من أكثر العوامل التي يجب أن نهتم لها نظرا لتقلبات الطقس  لدينا في منطقتنا وبلداننا وأرتفاع درجات الحرارة، حيث أن الحرارة تؤثر  بشكل ملحوظ على البطارية حيث أنه عند كل درجة حرارة يتم إستهلاك كمية معينة  من الشحنات حتى وإن لم تكن البطارية مستخدمة، على سبيل المثال:*    *عند درجة حرارة 21٪ سيليزية يتم إستهلاك 8٪ من طاقة البطارية* *عند درجة 40٪ سيليزية يتم إستهلاك 20٪ من الطاقة*  *عند درجة 60٪ يتم إستهلاك 31٪ من الطاقة*  *لذلك ونصيحة خاصة في هذه الآيام من السنة، يفضل عدم ترك الهاتف  في السيارة أو في الأماكن التي ترتفع فيها درجات الحرارة، حيث من الممكن أن  يكون الجهاز لا يستخدم وتفاجئ بأنه قد تم إستهلاك ما يقارب 30٪ من  البطارية وهذا يعود لإرتفاع درجات الحرارة.*  *كذلك الرطوبة في الحمامات (أعزكم الله) أو المناطق الرطبة قد تؤثر أيضا على إستهلاك البطارية.*  *2- البحث عن الإشارة:* *بحث الجهاز عن أقوى وأقرب إشارة للشبكة أو شبكة اللاسلكي أو  البلوتوث أو الملاحة أيضا من المؤثرات على أداء البطارية وإستهلاكها،  وللمحافظة عليها، قم بإغلاق مالا تحتاجه عند عدم الإستخدام، فحين تكون في  مكان لا تتوفر به شبكة الإنترنت اللاسلكي أو البلوتوث قم بإغلاقهم للمحافظة  على البطارية، كذلك في الأماكن التي لا تتوفر بها شبكة الهاتف قم بإغلاق  الهاتف أو وضعه على وضع الطيران لإطالة إستهلاك البطارية.*     *3- التطبيقات التي تعمل في الخلفية:*  *أغلب أجهزة الأدرويد أو الحاسبات المحمولة التي تعمل بنظام  الوندوز، تقوم بعض التطبيقات بالعمل في الخلفية أو ما يسمى (الملتي تاسك)  وهي تؤثر بشكل ملحوظ في إستهلاك البطارية نظرا لإستمرارية هذه التطبيقات  بالإتصال بخوادمها لجلب البيانات منها وهذا يؤثر أيضا، ولتجنب ذلك، قم  بإغلاق التطبيقات التي لا تحتاجها في الخلفية لأداء أفضل للجهاز.*   *4- التحديث التلقائي للتطبيقات:*  *هذه الميزة في أجهزة الأندرويد أيضا تؤثر، قم بإغلاقها أو  تفعيلها للتطبيقات التي تراها مهمة بالنسبة لك فقط للمحافظة على أداء  البطارية.*  *5- إضاءة الشاشة:*  *زيادة سطوع الشاشة ووضعها في وضع التحكم اليدوي يؤثر أيضا، قم  بوضع التحكم للتلقائي أو قم بتعديل الإضاءة لوضع منخفض في الأماكن المنيرة  حتى تساعد في إطالة فترة عمل البطارية.*  *6- وضع النغمات والإهتزاز للتنبيه:*  *أيضا وضع الإهتزاز يؤثر بشكل كبير في إستهلاك البطارية لذلك  حاول تقليل أوامر إستخدام الإهتزاز كوضعه للعمل فقط في حالة الصمت للصوت  للجهاز أو بعض حالات التنبيه، كذلك رفع صوت النغمة للجهاز يؤثر بإستهلاك  الطاقة المستخدمة لإصدار هذا الصوت، قم بوضع مستوى الصوت للنصف أو ثلاث  أرباع المستوى للمحافظة على البطارية ومخرج الصوت معا.*  *7-  طريقة إستقبال البريد الإلكتروني:* *هناك نوعان من طرق استقبال البريد الإلكتروني، طريقة الفيتش  وطريقة البوش ( Fetch & Push) وطريقة البوش تؤثر بإستهلاك البطارية  لأنه يتم الإتصال بالخادم مباشرة حين وصول رسالة، أما طريقة الفيتش فهي  الأفضل وهي تقوم بالإتصال بالخادم وقت الدخول على البريد أو حين تحديث  المستخدم للبريد أو حسب التحديد المسبق في الإعدادات للجهاز كتحديد جلب  الرسائل كل 15 دقيقة أو نصف ساعة أو ساعة. لمن يستخدم أكثر من بريد في  هاتفه، يفضل إستخدام البوش للبريد المهم وطريقة الفتش للبريد العادي.*  *بالنسبة للآيفون والآيباد، فهناك بعض الشركات لا يتم إستخدام خاصية البوش بها كبريد جووجل الجي ميل  والبريد ذو الإمتدادات الخاصة.* *8- المكالمات والألعاب ومشاهدة المقاطع المرئية:*  *نعم هي عوامل مؤثرة في إستهلاك البطارية على حسب إستهلاك  التطبيق أو المكالمة أو اللعبة، للمحافظة على البطارية إجعل مكالماتك قصيرة  قدر المستطاع، وتحديد فترة مشاهدة المقاطع المرئية والألعاب. ( هذه النقطة  يمكن تجاهلها بالنسبة للنساء والأطفال .* * المحافظة على البطارية بشكل عام:*       *هناك أيضا عدة طرق للمحافظة على أداء البطارية بشكل عام وهي:*  *1-  تجنب شحن الجهاز وتفريغه من الشحنات كل مرة وقم بشحن الجهاز بإستمرار  وإستخدمه بإستمرار للمحافظة على البطارية، فبعكس بطاريات مثل النيكل كادمييم،  فبطاريات الليثيوم آيون بوليمير تحتاج للعمل للمحافظة على أدائها، لكن  حاول تفريغ الشحنات مرة واحدة على الأقل في الشهر وليس دائما.*  *2-  حافظ على درجة حرارة الجهاز، حيث أن أنسب درجة حرارة هي 22 درجة سيليزية،  حيث أن البطارية تحتمل درجات حرارة من -20 درجة حتى 45 درجة سيليزية وهي  تعتبر درجات مرتفعة لأداء البطارية، لكن الدرجات التي تعمل بها البطارية  بالشكل الأنسب هي من الصفر حتى 35 درجة مئوية.*  *3- إستخدم الموصلات الصحيحة مع الجهاز ولا تقم بإستخدام موصلات لأجهزة أخرى أو غير أصلية للمحافظة على البطارية.*  *4- التحديث المستمر للنظام والتطبيقات للمساعدة على تقليل إستهلاك البطارية.*  *5- إغلاق الشاشة أو وضعه في مرحلة النوم التلقائي أو اليدوي عند عدم الحاجة لإستخدام الجهاز.*       *مؤشرات الخلل في البطارية:*      *أبرز مؤشرات الخلل في البطارية وأنه يجب عليك زيارة ورشة الصيانة هي:*  *1- سرعة إنتهاء شحن الجهاز بعد عملية الشحن الكاملة للبطارية*  *2- إرتفاع درجة حرارة الجهاز عند الإستخدام بشكل مفاجئ*  *3- إرتفاع درجة حرارة الجهاز أثناء المكالمات*  *4- إنتفاخ في غطاء الجهاز للأجهزة التي لا يمكن نزع البطارية منها أو إنتفاخ في البطارية في الأجهزة التي يمكن إخراج البطارية منها.*      *في  الختام، جميع ما تم ذكره يعود على طريقة تعامل المستخدم مع أجهزته وهذا شئ  نسبي يتفاوت فيه المستخدمون، لكن أتمنى أن تكون هذه المقالة مفيدة في  طريقة محافظتكم على الأجهزة لأطول فترة ممكنه.   منقول للافادة*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد ع المجهود

----------


## charafmak77

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## محمود المصرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

باااااااااااااااارك  الله فيك

----------


## karimovic44

باااااااااااااااارك  الله فيك

----------


## سمير الليل

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------

